# Fenzi class- anyone taken it?



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

I signed up for Denise Fenzi Academy's NW220 (bronze level) which is the NW2 and NW3 level class for nosework and deals with harder elements. I thought that would be good.

I caught this class on the list for April:

BH110: Dealing with the Bogeyman - Helping Fearful and Reactive Competition Dogs

http://fenzidogsportsacademy.com/index.php/courses/84

Anyone taken it? (Or the NW220 class too)

Thoughts? Sounds kind of made for Mia.


----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

Do eet!

I'm in the precision heeling class right now. I decided to go for a gold spot because 1) it's all small spaces exercises, and thus easy to record. 2) Denise Fenzi is teaching it and I love her heeling. I'd like to sign up for heeling games next term, but will probably go for silver or bronze.

I'm also really interested in a bronze spot in the focus class next term since Watson has always struggled with focus in stimulating environments.

I think the class you picked out sounds perfect for Mia. You should definitely sign up! I think getting a new perspective on "issues" (like focus, or reactivity, or fear) is so helpful. I know I get stuck in a rut with the same trainers telling me the same things, or trying the same things I've read and our progress plateaus.


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

elrohwen said:


> Do eet!
> 
> I'm in the precision heeling class right now. I decided to go for a gold spot because 1) it's all small spaces exercises, and thus easy to record. 2) Denise Fenzi is teaching it and I love her heeling. I'd like to sign up for heeling games next term, but will probably go for silver or bronze.
> 
> ...


It looks like it's closed? Do you know when she generally opens classes? I can't decide if it's full or if they haven't started enrollment. I also looked at the focus class. That might be good too.


----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

Laurelin said:


> It looks like it's closed? Do you know when she generally opens classes? I can't decide if it's full or if they haven't started enrollment. I also looked at the focus class. That might be good too.


Hmm, I replied, but I think my post was eaten.

Registration starts about 2 weeks before the class. The current session opened on Jan 21st or 22nd, and classes started Feb 1st. I think enrollment stays open for at least a couple weeks after the class starts if you want to do bronze, but not sure. So the April classes should start enrolling mid-March.


----------



## trainingjunkie (Feb 10, 2010)

Enrollment was still open as of last night. You can only enroll at the bronze level for most of the classes at this time. If you go to her home page, select "Schedule" at the top. That will bring up the class list. Chose the class you want and select it. When the details come up, hit the registration tab. I just checked. The classes are still open. Unfortunately, "Boogyman" isn't available this session though.

I am embarrassed to admit this, but I am currently taking 3 classes and have taken several others as well. I have learned a whole lot. It's been pretty amazing. 

I have taken both of Margaret Simek's "Training Excellence" classes and I humbly admit that a few key concepts have revolutionized my understanding of how my primary dog interprets his job. I have been able to re-work some skills that will transform our performance. Very, very, very good stuff. Like anything else, it's as good as you make it. The facebook group associated with the classes is very good too.


----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

trainingjunkie said:


> I am embarrassed to admit this, but I am currently taking 3 classes and have taken several others as well. I have learned a whole lot. It's been pretty amazing.


What classes are you currently in? Is heeling one of them? We are definitely on the beginner end of the spectrum as far as gold members go. Haha. But then I hope that's helpful to other beginners who may be watching us struggle and improve. It's not very helpful to see the dogs who already pivot around like a pro ;-) So far I love Denise's feedback - it's so specific for every moment of the video.

Next term we're doing focus and heeling games, probably both as bronze (though maybe focus as silver). My goal is to have a functional heel when we do an obedience seminar in June. I'd love to take some of the nosework courses too.


----------



## trainingjunkie (Feb 10, 2010)

I am in precision heeling, training excellence 2, and ring confidence. I have watched you! I am so SO impressed by the huge leaps in progress that you made between your first video and your second! You rock!


----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

trainingjunkie said:


> I am in precision heeling, training excellence 2, and ring confidence. I have watched you! I am so SO impressed by the huge leaps in progress that you made between your first video and your second! You rock!


Well, to be fair, the first video was a particularly bad session and Watson hates using the frisbee. Should've started with the dish first and we would've been fine.


----------



## trainingjunkie (Feb 10, 2010)

You are doing great! I meant what I said as a total compliment! Watson is adorable!


----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

trainingjunkie said:


> You are doing great! I meant what I said as a total compliment! Watson is adorable!


Thanks! That means a lot.

And he is a cute little guy


----------

